# Escrita (e só escrita) em disco muito lenta

## edbch21

Olá a todos,

estou com um pequeno mistério pra resolver.

Recentemente adquiri um novo disco Seagate Barracuda LT 2TB. De cara ele não teve um desempenho aceitável (250kB/s) e usei isto como desculpa para fazer uma nova instalação do gentoo para substituir a minha velha de alguns anos, com vários problemas acumulados não resolvidos.

O hd de 2TB eu formatei usando dm-crypt +luks, que com o cd de instalação tinha um desempenho de 20MB/s, usando rsync, onde o gargalo é o dm-crypt e o rsync. O disco do sistema, um outro sata Barracuda de 250GB, com ext4 puro apresenta uma transferência de 40MB/s, o que me deixou satisfeito. Os resultados do hdparm foram bons, mas eu não consigo atingi-los no uso real, então vou mostrá-los, mas não vou usá-los mais como referência:

```
gentoo_64 ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   1262 MB in  2.00 seconds = 630.58 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  230 MB in  3.01 seconds =  76.47 MB/sec

gentoo_64 ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   1320 MB in  2.00 seconds = 660.05 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  304 MB in  3.01 seconds = 101.10 MB/sec

gentoo_64 ~ # 
```

onde o sda é 250GB e o sdb é o 2TB

Instalei o sistema, compilei o kernel, rebootei e refiz os teste e obtive  o mesmo resultado que com o cd de instalação. Satisfeito prosegui com a instalação do ambiente gráfico. Fazendo um novo teste após a instalação da tranquerada, fiz um novo teste e a velocidade do de 2TB caio para 2.5MB/s!!!, mas apenas na escrita!??????, pois na leitura a performance permanece a mesma (20MB/s). 

Bootei o cd de instalação pra verificar possível problema de hardware e obtive o mesmo resultado de antes, ou seja 20MB/s leitura e escrita. 

Eu desabilitei alguns serviços que foram adicionados durante o boot (não todos porque ainda estou meio incerto de por onde concentrar minhas forças) mas o "defeito de escrita" continua.

O que noto é que para a escrita o wa do top, que diz quanto o sistema está esperando pela desocupação do hardware, fica alto durante a escrita, 70-80%, o que antes não acontecia.

Eu compilei um kernel com o config.gz do proc do kernel do cd de boot, mas o problema persiste.

Eu não sei mais por onde procurar. Alguma sugestão?

Minha máquina:AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ com asus nforce3 + 1GB ram.

Kernel: gentoo_64 2.6.34-gentoo-r1

Qualquer sugestão é realmente bem vinda. Se quiser mais informações sobre o sistema ou a máquina, basta perguntar.

Obrigado desde já,

Eduardo.

----------

## njsg

O dmesg tem algum erro? Para ficar mais lento no hdparm ou é coisa no kernel ou no hardware, o dm-crypt não pode influenciar isso. (Usar encriptação deve, isso sim, tornar mais lento escrever na partição encriptada.)

----------

## edbch21

Olá,

Obrigado por responder, mas creio que apenas tomei seu tempo, desculpe. Acabei por descobrir o problema sozinho à alguns dias. Deixei, por alguma razão que não lembro, o fstab configurado para montar a partição com a opção sync. Esse era o problema. Retirando esta opção da linha do fstab, o disco voltou a ter a mesma performance para leitura e escrita. Ainda acho que estou tendo desempenho aquém do que o disco pode dar, mas acredito que são limitações da minha placa mãe.

Note que isso não resolveu o problema que eu tinha antes de formatar o pc, e eu nem estava investigado isso.

Obrigado novamente.

----------

